# Cheap Christmas Day Lunch



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Barracuda Beach Resort, Um Al Qwain (Where you do your booze runs to) AED160 for full 7 course including as many house beverages as you can chuck down your neck and no time limits.

Guess where I'll be.....


----------



## TravellingGent (Oct 4, 2008)

As I leave to go back to University in Florida on christmas day, I may be going to barracuda before we head out that night. We stopped by the Grosvenor House to see what the price was for Christmas, turns out it's 550 AED + Service Charge per person.
I'll pass.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm at Burj Al Arab for Christmas lunch, im taking parents there, around same price as Grosvenor 500+ aed, but I guess its special but still phioooouuwwwu!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh how the other half live....


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

LOL, im not there every night, i just thought it would be special.

Barracuda sounds better by the looks of it !


----------



## TravellingGent (Oct 4, 2008)

Are there any menus available? Tryign to find one but haven't so far.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

what for Burj?


----------



## TravellingGent (Oct 4, 2008)

naw, Barracuda.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Barracuda Beach Resort[/URL], Um Al Qwain (Where you do your booze runs to) AED160 for full 7 course including as many house beverages as you can chuck down your neck and no time limits.
> 
> Guess where I'll be.....



More details please! I think my wife and I are going to head up to UAQ for this. Start/End times would be the only thing I'm looking for. I checked the web site and no details on this.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Barracuda Beach Resort, Um Al Qwain (Where you do your booze runs to) AED160 for full 7 course including as many house beverages as you can chuck down your neck and no time limits.
> 
> Guess where I'll be.....


Just one more....they're wafer thin.....tee hee

Merry Christmas, enjoy yourself!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Just give them a call, I have a pre printed menu, from memory it's leek and spuds soup, some fish dish, turkey/nile pearch/some other meats/then something else, then pud then cheese, then after 8 mints (thanks pasanada). And all the house beverages you can manage.

Marvelous


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm confused to why you're thanking me, Andy, I'm not providing the after dinner mints....by that stage, I would have fallen off my chair eating so much!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Monty Python Hon, Mr. Creosote


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Monty Python Hon, Mr. Creosote


Yes, as I quoted from the Monty Python film "The Meaning of Life"......loved the reference to Third World Yorkshire in there too.....tee hee


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Thought you were drying your hair.....


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Thought you were drying your hair.....


All done!! LOL


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Collar and cuffs?


----------



## TravellingGent (Oct 4, 2008)

Silly brits.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

TravellingGent said:


> Silly brits.


And you Yanks love us!! LOL


----------

